# Help decoding programmer speak please! (Reikan FoCal)



## Valvebounce (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi Folks.
I just downloaded the new Reikan FoCal version, sorted the licence, connected my cameras, the 7D and 7DII connected properly, the 1DsIII gives me this message,

“The following error occured while trying to connect to the camera:
The method or operation is not implemented.”

This is the full message as copied and pasted from the pop up box, does anyone here have any ideas as to what it might mean?
Given the differences between the custom settings of the three bodies, as far as is possible they are set up the same, BBF and live view enabled. These are 2 settings that have given me issues with connection to software before.
All three bodies connect to the previous version of FoCal without issue, I just wish the error message could give an explanation instead of a riddle!
I have looked on the FoCal support blog but was unable to find anything relevant, I will ask Reikan for help via the form but I don’t expect an answer over the weekend and it would be nice to try this on all three of my bodies.

Thanks in advance for any thoughts on this, any suggestions of settings that have given you problems connecting to FoCal will be gratefully received.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jun 16, 2019)

They haven't implemented support for the 1DsIII by the sounds of that error. But is is a very generic error message so I may be incorrect. FoCal tech support should have a better answer and if there was a code along side the message this would help in determining the exact issue.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 16, 2019)

I think it means that the current version of FoCal (probably, erroneously) calls a method from Canon SDK that is not implemented for the 1DsIII.


----------



## Lurker (Jun 16, 2019)

CameraFoCal AF CalibrationFoCal ModeFoCal Controlled Mirror Lockup*Canon EOS-1D Mark IIISupportedHands Free [?]NoCanon EOS-1Ds Mark IIISupportedHands Free [?]No



Maybe related to mirror lockup. You may need to look for a way to disable that during the tests or see if there is a way to do it manually.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi Folks. 
Thanks for ideas, there is no code associated, but it does initially identify the camera showing a brief message saying something like found camera 1DsIII, connecting to camera. Then the message shown above pops up. 
I can try the mirror lockup manually, or perhaps try setting the lockup delay to zero. 
Beyond that it is a support request. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## nico-eos (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi Valvebounce,
I have experienced the same problem with reikan focal and my two 1dsIII (but with 5d mark IV it works).
Neither of them works with reikan, I have tested both Mac and PC version.
I am in connect with Dave of Reikan support to solve my problem.
Were you able to solve the problem?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi Nico. 
I tried setting mirror lockup to zero and using different cables and not going through a USB hub and none of that worked either, I too am in communication with Reikan and followed all the advice given, set Av, no card installed, lens attached, single point focus and some more which escape me, nothing worked, I also tried resetting default program settings, no change. Although I thought my copying and pasting the warning message text and sending it should have been adequate I am going to send a screenshot of the error message as requested. I will keep this post updated if I make any progress. 
Sorry to hear you are having problems too, but also happy to know that I’m not alone! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm pretty sure it's a bug in FoCal code and they will release an update.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 18, 2019)

Until it's debugged, you can use the manual mode of taking lots of jpeg shots at different AFMAs and reading them in. Neuro prefers this method anyway, I recall, and I use it a lot. And it's quicker.


----------



## nico-eos (Jun 18, 2019)

I just tryed to disable some settings in camera but nothing works...

I have sent the debug log to reikan and screenshots of the error, but I have no reply to my question.

The method described by AlanF is right, but I paid for a software that should did this thing for me and I doesn't want to waste my time taking hundred of photo on an optical target.

I will let you know if and when they answer me.

Thank you all for now


----------



## Kit. (Jun 19, 2019)

Anyway, you should still be able to download the (older) version 2.6, which should work.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi Folks. 
I thought I had cracked it, I connected a camera in AIServo and got a different unintelligible message, switched to one shot AF and it connected properly, tried the 1DsIII but no dice! 
Is it hard to create a debug report? I guess the more of these they have the more likely they are to be able to find a problem? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## nico-eos (Jun 19, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Anyway, you should still be able to download the (older) version 2.6, which should work.



I have already tested both version, 2.6 and 2.9, none of them works...


----------



## AlanF (Jun 19, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I thought I had cracked it, I connected a camera in AIServo and got a different unintelligible message, switched to one shot AF and it connected properly, tried the 1DsIII but no dice!
> Is it hard to create a debug report? I guess the more of these they have the more likely they are to be able to find a problem?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


It's in the Instructions to use only one shot AF.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi Nico.
My 1DsIII will connect to FoCal 2.6, my problem only happens on the new version. 
Could you explain how to do a debug report please?

Hi Alan.
Yes I realise this, and it warns about checking this when starting to test, I would bet that at least the 7DII was set on AI Servo, if not the 7D as well, thing is they still connect to the software even set wrong, just wont test like that.
I think the other camera was a random issue, possibly with the licence check as it was a new addition to the licence to see if FoCal could read the shutter count on a friends 80D after DSLR Controller refused quoting Disabled by manufacturer! Apparently Canon don’t want us to know! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

